# Anyone else get stomach pain with Imodium?



## GBSfan (Sep 15, 2000)

I find if I take Imodium on an empty stomach or with little food I get terrible pain in my mid-abdomen a few hours later. It feels almost like someone is kneeling on my stomach, like pressure, and makes me double over. If I drink a glass of milk or eat something, it goes away immediately. I have the exact same problem with anything with codeine in it, like Tylenol #3. It's a reaction of some sort, but I wonder if it's doing me any harm to keep taking it. I only rarely take it now, but usually take 4 at a time to get it to work. Anyone else have this problem, or know what is causing it?Jennifer


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Jennifer, I get that too from Imodium. Try and take it with a meal, or remember to eat as soon as you can. It's a listed side effect on the patient information leaflet inside the box (I think). I cannot take codeine or NSAIDs becuase they really hurt my stomach. But that is an acidic irritation, whereas the imodium is more of a bowel pain.susan


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I don't really get pain from it, but it sometimes nauseates me a little. Now, if I take the liquid form, it always causes some ulcer pain. I've told my gastro doctor and he has no idea why. So, I just stick with the tablet form. On the extremely rare occasions that my hubby has to take Imodium, he says it always makes him feel more crampy. I think that can be pretty common too.


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I'm not sure if it was the cause or not, but I took some immodium 2 days ago and had sharp stomach pains up until last night.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

When I was IBS D, Immodium bloated me terribly. Felt like knife was running from rectum to colon. I decided to just let the runs run their course.____________IBS C now


----------



## stay2654 (May 9, 2001)

Imodium is my best friend, hahaha. It works wonders.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2001)

Immodium constipated me terribly and I don't use it anymore. Mainly because I don't suffer from diarrhea.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Taking 4 imodiums at one time would cause anyone a problem with their stomach lining. I hope you can find a way to space them out. Have you tried pepto bismol to coat your stomach first? I wouldn't take 4 pills of any drug. Good luck. I hope you find a better solution.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

GBS, My Doc called that pain "spasms" when I told him how the immodium was effecting me. I had exactly the pain you described (good description BTW!). It is now a way LAST RESORT for me. He actually prefers if I don't take it because of that pain. I wasn't taking as much as you though, I was only taking 1/2 of 1 tablet at times & I still got that awful pain. Maybe you could call the Dr. & see if there is another alternative for you. Hope you feel better soon.







BQ


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

It seems like I get more pain when I have taken Immodium. After my hiatus from Immodium while I was on Lotronex, I've found that it took less to be effective. If I don't have a situation where I can't go to the bathroom at all somewhere, just I want the bad D to stop, sometimes I only take 1/2 Immodium. Or I take one full pill. That seems to help get me more solid and less urgent, without stopping everything up completely. When I just CAN'T have an attack, like when I went to the gyno, I take more and suffer some pain when things start moving again.Four at once seems like an awful lot! I wouldn't start out with so many. And if you're not taking it often, you may not need as much either. It seems that people build up a bit of a resistance to it.The instructions on the box say to take two, and one with each additional episode. Which to me means not when I run to the bathroom 5 minutes later, but more like 20-30+ minutes later. I would try taking less than you are now!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2001)

I stopped taking Lotronex in March, and had a very hard time getting used to my old life. I started taking 1 immodium ADVANCED (anti-D.& anti-gas) in the morning and one at night and had a problem with stomach pain.I have switched to Immodium AD (anti-D.) and it's much better.I always take 1 a.m. and 1 p.m. and if I'm feeling a bit unsure, I'll take another one or two or three during the day.I really am surprised at how effective it is. Of course, I still can't eat salads or fruit of any kind, but the urgency problem is much better.


----------



## Bodivine (Jul 21, 2020)

I realize this is very old but it is also still relevant. When I've taken too much *Imodium*, I do experience a awful discomfort in the mid abdomen, sometimes feel like I am choking. It was horrible. Regardless, it worked great for me, so I reduced the dosage. I realize now the best daily dosage for me is a maximum of 2 in the a.m. and 2 in the p.m. To avoid taking too much *Imodium*, I have added *fiber* 3 times a day, I take one when I wake up and then in the afternoon and then at night before I sleep. 1 *Imodium* at night only. This regiment has had great success for me after suffering with diarrhea *IBS* for now 6 years or so. I've been trying every combination. This seems to be my best now. Who knows how long this will last? I use *Psyllium* for Fiber.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Imodium gives me horrible abdominal pain. I tolerate Lomotil or Motofen much better.


----------



## MareCare (Jan 5, 2021)

I have read that an acid or sour stomach is one of the side effects of taking Imodium


----------

